# "Disable" USB ports in windows 7



## manishrathi (Apr 21, 2009)

I want to disable all usb port on laptop. Laptop has windows 7 - Home Premium installed.

I opened "device namager" and expanded "Universal Serial Bus controllers"
I see following items in here

Generic USB hub
Generic USB hub
Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B34
Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C
USB Composite Device
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub

1) What does each entry mean ?

2) Whats the difference between Generic USB hub and USB Root Hub ? 

3) There are 4 USB ports in the laptop. How do I know which ones am I disabling, when I disable "Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B34" or "Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C"

Does Generic USB Hub represent one physical port or more than one ? There are two "Generic USB Hub" entries in device manager. How many physical ports does it represent ? There are two entries for USB Root Hub also in device manager.

In my understanding two USB Root Hub represent 2 physical ports and 2 Generic USB HUb represent 2 other physical ports. That makes 4 ports , which are on laptop. Is this correct ? Or does one USB Root Hub represent more than one physical port and other entry is for extra ports ?

4) What is "USB Composite Device" ?

Thanks


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

...Why would you want to disable the USB ports? Each of those things can either be one USB hub or a built-in device that uses a USB bus to connect (e.g. webcams). What's the make and model of the laptop?


----------



## manishrathi (Apr 21, 2009)

I have laptop, Acer 7740G

I want to disable usb ports to stop anyone from connecting usb devices on laptop.

Please give more detailed answer on what each entry means on device manager 

Generic USB hub
Generic USB hub
Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B34
Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C
USB Composite Device
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub

Is USB root hub and Generic USB hub represent one port or a group of ports ?

Please explain in more detail. I have 4 USB ports on laptop, if I want to disable particular port, how can I do that ? How to identify particular port because there is no ID written on any port. All look just the same.

Thanks


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I still have no idea why you'd want to disable your USB ports, especially just one of them. There's no way of knowing what's what; for example, in some models the *USB Composite Device* is the keyboard and mouse combination. I _think _that the *USB Root Hub*s are the actual ports, but that's not something I'd recommend going along with trial and error.


----------

